# MF 245 won’t go up hill in high gears



## Jessebg (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello all, I have a Massey 245 with the Perkins. Over the last couple years it has been really slow going up hill in the road gears and now it’s at a point where it wont even move at all in and high gears on flat ground. I just adjusted the clutch (through bottom cover) to the shop manual specs but it didn’t help any. Engine rpms are fine and clutch pedal feels good. PTO operates as it should and I can shift through all the gears. Just did all filters except hydraulic. Any ideas??


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sounds to me like the clutch is shot.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you adjusted the pedal freeplay?, one of the first things that should have been done when you first noticed the drive problem, it was always a no no to adjust clutch fingers because of variations in the settings, looks like MF overcome that problem.


----------



## Jessebg (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the quick responses. I have also checked the free play adjustment. After looking with a mirror I can see oil all over the inside of bell housing. Could be a rear seal leaking on clutch disc. It’s just strange that low gears work fine and not high gear. Just looking for input before I have to split it.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It's not strange at all. Lower gears put less strain on the clutch, and if the friction of said clutch is compromised due to oil contamination or just simply worn linings, this is the common result. As for input, what you have received so far is spot on. Pedal free play is about all there is on the outside. If that's correct and you still have problems a split is the next step.


----------



## Jessebg (Mar 8, 2015)

Now that I know about the oil I gues the rear seal and clutch would make sense to do together. I’ll have to go get hay in low gear till I can get it in the garage. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If you're convinced it's engine oil, the rear seal is most likely where it comes from. On the other hand it could also be transmission fluid. That can appear darker than it should once mixed with whatever it contacts in the clutch housing. If the tractor is an eight speed, that seal is fairly simple to access with the tractor split. If it's a six speed it's a bit more complicated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Jessebg said:


> Now that I know about the oil I gues the rear seal and clutch would make sense to do together. I’ll have to go get hay in low gear till I can get it in the garage. Thanks for the input.


Let us know what you find when you split it.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

This discussion seems a lot shorter than it was earlier today. I wonder what happened??


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Did become interesting for a short while!!.


----------



## Jessebg (Mar 8, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> come on here have a issue and I don't have an issue with that and I always try to help. *I told you in my 2nd post that the clutch was shot.* It's shot, plain and simple and now





Jessebg said:


> Side car Brandon, go be miserable somewhere else.


----------



## Jessebg (Mar 8, 2015)

I did notice it also. My screen says sidedarflip’s comments are under moderator review and are not viewable by users right now.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

My Bad......


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

pogobill said:


> My Bad......


How so? Just my opinion here, but most of them shouldn't be viewable.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I disagree. In your mind, your opinion is all that counts.


----------



## Jessebg (Mar 8, 2015)

Let’s get back to tractor talk. Today I replaced the seat on the 245 that my horses chewed up. Now my ass dosnt get wet anymore when I’m moving their hay. LMAO!!!!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Do you have any plans to address the (probable) clutch issue yet?


----------



## Jessebg (Mar 8, 2015)

working on welding up a track and jack system with some wheels for splitting her. Im waiting until the shop is done in a month or so and I’ll drag it in there(no room in house garage). I’ll have the press in the shop for rebuilding the clutch. Looking forward to some worm weather radio and getting at it.


----------

